# Asuka Langley build up



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey there! Haven't posted anything in awhile; time is at a premium. However, I did manage to get a little figure kit done for this past Wonderfest. It's a resin kit of Asuka Langley from the Japanese anime, "Evangelion". Really nice sculpt to the kit; had a great time putting it together.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That is a fantastic paint job!
It still looks like an Anime figure but also human as well


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

How old is this little girl supposed to be and why are we seeing her " outline"? Just sayin...........

I guess Japanese standards are different........:|


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Incredible painting! The eyes are fantastic!


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

That is incredible! She is an Anime character. Asuka Langley from the Japanese anime, "Evangelion". 

An Evangelion (エヴァンゲリオン) is a giant human being of near-godlike power, created by NERV from samples of the First Angel, Adam (Although Eva-01 might be an exception). Evangelions were supposedly created to combat the Angel threat, although their most important function (and one of their greatest secrets) is to initiate Third Impact to evolve humanity further.

Asuka Langley Sohryu (惣流・アスカ・ラングレー[?], "Sōryū Asuka Rangurē") is a 14 year old fictional character from the *Neon Genesis Evangelion* franchise and one of the female main characters. Asuka is designated as the Second Child ("Second Children" in the original Japanese versions) of the Evangelion Project and pilots the Evangelion Unit-02. Her surname is romanized as Soryu in the English manga and Sohryu in the English version of the TV series, the English version of the anime movie and on Gainax's website.

That's the best I can find on this...

Doug


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah, why not sexualize under-aged girls? It's all in the name of "anime-art."


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Proper2 said:


> Yeah, why not sexualize under-aged girls? It's all in the name of "anime-art."


_Sexualize??_ Yikes. Maybe I need to look at that more closely. Didn't see that. Sexy? Yeah. An under-aged girl CAN be sexy! Nothing wrong with that. Intent is key. What are we portraying?

This is Anime. Now Hentai...I won't go there. I do get outraged. There are lines we DO NOT CROSS. But Japan is a different country. Different culture. I have had to really tolerate obscenely offensive things to study Hentai. Gut-wrenching BDSM on under age school girls! I cannot deal with that.

So, looking at this model. I see nothing offensive or sexual. _Sexy?_ Yeah! I like it! 

Doug


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Radiodugger said:


> _Sexualize??_ Yikes. Maybe I need to look at that more closely. Didn't see that. Sexy? Yeah. An under-aged girl CAN be sexy! Nothing wrong with that. Intent is key. What are we portraying?
> 
> This is Anime. Now Hentai...I won't go there. I do get outraged. There are lines we DO NOT CROSS. But Japan is a different country. Different culture. I have had to really tolerate obscenely offensive things to study Hentai. Gut-wrenching BDSM on under age school girls! I cannot deal with that.
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about "Hentai" or what it is. But as a father of my daughter I can only say with some conviction that sculpting part of a camel's anatomy on an under-aged girl is _not_ okay. There's nothing ambiguous about the intent. It _is_ sexualizing the girl! It _is_ offensive! There _is_ everything wrong with that! And it doesn't matter that this thing is from another country. Japan is not except from morality. Sexualizing under-aged girls is not a good thing, and no one should be defending it for the sake of a "cool-looking" kit. Get your perspectives straight!


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Proper2 said:


> I don't know anything about "Hentai" or what it is. But as a father of my daughter I can only say with some conviction that sculpting part of a camel's anatomy on an under-aged girl is _not_ okay.


Ouch! I just noticed that. Agreed.



Proper2 said:


> There's nothing ambiguous about the intent. It _is_ sexualizing the girl! It _is_ offensive! There _is_ everything wrong with that!


Sadly...I see your point. I have no kids. I have no (whatever) in this race. But...there is a line. Japan crosses that line regularly.



Proper2 said:


> And it doesn't matter that this thing is from another country. Japan is not except from morality. Sexualizing under-aged girls is not a good thing, and no one should be defending it for the sake of a "cool-looking" kit. Get your perspectives straight!


I cannot argue with you. I have had extensive studies in Anime, Hentai, Manga, and other forms of animation from around the world. I did not look to see if there was a "Camel's Anatomy" depicted here. Enlarging the photo...yep. Damn! I'm-a go home now...

Sheesh! Shaking my head, ruefully...

Doug


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow- I missed that entirely! Once it was mentioned, I had to search for that 'feature'

_Morality is Cultural _- what is proper for one society is abhorred in another. One entire region is horrified and disgusted that we allow females to walk around without a proper head covering. 
Japan may not be exempt in your book, but they do not care what other people and counties think, it is their society which has it's own rules and codes of conduct.

In America cartoons are considered for children with only a few exemptions like South Park. In Japan they are everywhere and most of them are considered adult entertainment. Most of the anime on Hulu starts off with a 'mature audiences only' disclaimer. They are violent, sexual and deal with subjects a lot of American adult programming still avoids to the day.

They are also incredibly detailed animated shows, sometimes veering into the abstract, but they are as completely rendered as live action shows. The fact that a hint of camel toe is rendered on screen is just part of the territory, just like it appears on our TV screens (along with other wardrobe bulges). The sculptor was not adding anything to the figure, he was portraying the figure as it appears on the show. 

If we had a Moderator they would probably move this thread to the Adult section, since we don't it will just stay here and other members can see what a fantastic paint job Phantom11 has done- which is the whole point of this thread.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Myself, I overlook a lot. I appreciate the Japanese people and their art. They have a VERY...shall we say, "lax" view on underage girls. They very much sexualize even pre-teens with gusto! You should see their LIFESIZE figures! No. Maybe you shouldn't...

We, here in America, have no tolerance for sexualization of girls _underage_ or without consent. Japan will flaunt the panties and show crotch shots of even the youngest female! As I said, I have had to tolerate much. Some...I _cannot_. Violence in _any_ form is unacceptable to me. _To innocent school girls??_ Outrageous!

Asuka Langley in model form comes in many forms:





































I suppose the OP's could be modified with a bit of Bondo/Putty. Just sayin'...

Doug


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Richard Baker said:


> _Morality is Cultural _- what is proper for one society is abhorred in another. One entire region is horrified and disgusted that we allow females to walk around without a proper head covering.
> Japan may not be exempt in your book, but they do not care what other people and counties think, it is their society which has it's own rules and codes of conduct.


Well, I don't care about what they think in Japan, so that makes us even. But if that's supposed to serve as an excuse for human morality it doesn't cut it. The Japanese are not exempt in anyone's "book" who does not condone child soft-porn. The intent is clearly sexual, and that's the point! I am viewing this in America. But I don't use American values to decide this issue, as clearly they are varied and wide-ranging—I use my own. Apparently yours differ from mine. Fine. I have a young daughter, maybe you do, maybe you don't. People all over the world may view and purchase this item, including children. So, this becomes more than just about what the liberal Japanese culture thinks, now doesn't it? 




Richard Baker said:


> In America cartoons are considered for children with only a few exemptions like South Park. In Japan they are everywhere and most of them are considered adult entertainment. Most of the anime on Hulu starts off with a 'mature audiences only' disclaimer. They are violent, sexual and deal with subjects a lot of American adult programming still avoids to the day.
> 
> They are also incredibly detailed animated shows, sometimes veering into the abstract, but they are as completely rendered as live action shows. The fact that a hint of camel toe is rendered on screen is just part of the territory, just like it appears on our TV screens (along with other wardrobe bulges). The sculptor was not adding anything to the figure, he was portraying the figure as it appears on the show.


This is irrelevant. The figure stands on its own.





Richard Baker said:


> If we had a Moderator they would probably move this thread to the Adult section...


That should tell you something.




Richard Baker said:


> ...since we don't it will just stay here and other members can see what a fantastic paint job Phantom11 has done- which is the whole point of this thread.


No, the point of this thread is for everyone to decide for themselves what is worth discussing, not what you think should be discussed. The paint job is much less important than the bigger issue.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Proper2 said:


> People all over the world may view and purchase this item. including children. So, this becomes more than a Japanese issue, now doesn't it?


Good point. Damn. Never thought of that. But, that said, I don't know of many kids into Anime like this. Maybe there are. But, I don't think the OP's model was aimed at kids. More for adults, seeing the "toe" situation...



Proper2 said:


> ...the point of this thread is for everyone to decide for themselves what is worth discussing, not what you think should be discussed. The paint job is much less important than the bigger issue.


That said, I really like the job done on the figure! Modifications CAN be done for those with issues! And speaking of that whole "camel toe" issue, my friend's 13 year old daughter wears yoga pants. OMG! I have to avert my eyes! It's a natural result of the female anatomy and the pants!

I saw it at the grocery store today. An older lady, but same thing. Yoga pants are GOING to do that! In this case, it's the spandex outfit Asuka Langley wears, and that WOULD happen in real life! Not that I need to see that on a model! Yeah, Squadron Putty to keep it "G"...or at the very worst, "PG"...

Doug


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Radiodugger said:


> Good point. Damn. Never thought of that. But, that said, I don't know of many kids into Anime like this. Maybe there are. But, I don't think the OP's model was aimed at kids. More for adults, seeing the "toe" situation...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know what Squadron putty is but the idea of it being applied in this case... is hilarious! :grin2:

And yes, the paint job is terrific!


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

The expression says it all:



You can almost see an "attitude" here! And, she does have a very HUMAN quality! Look at the eyes! They look like a separate casting. Really nice job!

Doug


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

"No, the point of this thread is for everyone to decide for themselves what is worth discussing, not what you think should be discussed. The paint job is much less important than the bigger issue."
NO- you turned it into this issue. We had to squint and zoom the images just to find out what you were talking about. 

This figure was posted to show off the modeling skill of a member, not to degenerate into a discussion about morality and culture- that was the original purpose of this thread.

For the record, I do have a daughter and she is in Ballet. Not one photo of ANY any ballet costume can be posted and pass the squint and zoom test. 

=============================================================
To Phantom11- I am sorry your thread was hijacked' you did some magnificent work on this figure and it deserves to be recognized. It is not your fault you built and painted it as intended and did not have the foresight to slap some bondo on her crotch...
=============================================================

I am so outta here now


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Humans. You never fail to disappoint. I have posted edited pics, so the FOCUS of this post is on the excellence in sculpting and my skills in painting and building which (I hope) do justice to the sculpt. If you see anything else in this kit, it comes from your own mind.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

I would love to be able to paint like that! I've done OK in the past. Seeing stuff like this fires me up!

Doug


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Excellent paint job on the figure, even the freckles on her face. And her eyes are very human. Not going anywhere with the morality debate. The best Asuka figure I've seen. Where did the sculpt come from?


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Xenodyssey said:


> Where did the sculpt come from?


And, what scale is that?

Doug


----------

